# Very Worried about my Little Girl



## newbs (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to post a new downbeat subject but am extremely worried about my daughter who has just turned 2.  For a few weeks now she has complained her left eye is sore, looked at it, nothing obvious, spoke to optician who said probably tired/strained eye and to see gp if continues.  Been ok for a few days but today I took a photo of her and her left eye reflected back white.  Made an emergency appt with gp who has referred her to a paediatric opthalmologist and we have to go on Wednesday to see what it is - possibility of it being retinoblastoma .  Very scared and not sure how I'm going to get through until Wednesday, feels like forever.  Please everyone pray that she is ok.


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 12, 2011)

Fingers crossed everything ok .


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2011)

Newbs she and you will be in my thoughts, I hope everything on Wednesday goes ok dear xxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so sorry to hear this. I do hope that it's not what you fear and that everything goes well for you all. {{{{newbs}}}}


----------



## margie (Aug 12, 2011)

I know it will be hard and you will be very anxious between now and Wednesday - but try and keep everything as normal as possible for your little one. 

Is there anyone close to you who can give you support and a hug ? Its times like this we need our friends.

I hope all goes well on Wednesday - I have just said a prayer for you and your little one - didn't want to say I would and then forget. I will try and remember to pray each day for the two of you.


----------



## KateR (Aug 12, 2011)

She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, everything crossed she will be ok, keep us posted, thinking of you x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope everything is okay with her.  I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Aug 13, 2011)

Fingers are crossed for her...  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 13, 2011)

thoughts are with you and the daughter,..............


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 13, 2011)

Fingers crossed for all involved ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 13, 2011)

Thinking of & praying for you all! xxxx


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hoping your daughter is ok. Always a worry.

Rob


----------



## vince13 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't add anything more except to say that you and your daughter are remembered in my prayers.  Keep strong.  It's one day nearer Wednesday and then you should know what you are dealing with - our fears are often the worst thing we face.  Sending hugs from one Mum to another.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have everything crossed for you and your daughter ... your in my thoughts

Heidi
xx


----------



## Lilies (Aug 13, 2011)

Hope all goes well thinking of you


----------



## newbs (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone, means a lot.  

My eldest daughter, Emma, (6) had taken in more than we'd hoped yesterday although obviously we haven't said anything specific to her other than her sister has a poorly eye and needed to see a doctor, so she had a bad night.  Have kept today very normal and took them both to a soft play centre to keep them busy and happy.  My mother-in-law phoned this morning to say she will take Emma out for the day on Wednesday to keep her busy and mind off things so that is a big relief to me.  Trying hard not to think too much about it.

Will let you all know how things go.  Thanks again.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, thinking of you all (((hugs))) x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 13, 2011)

Thinking  of you


----------



## AJLang (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm hoping that the eye problem can be easily sorted out


----------



## FM001 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thinking of you both, if at all concerned before Wednesday take her to A & E and they'll summon the on-call Ophthalmologist to take a look.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that, I really hope you get some reassurance soon.

I seem to remember Emmal31 saying her brother had a retinoblastoma, I don't know if it would be helpful to get in touch with her at all?

Thinking of you, xxx


----------



## Caroline (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sure everything will be fine. You did the right thing. Hopefully it is nothing more than an infection.


----------



## newbs (Aug 18, 2011)

Just to update you all with FANTASTIC news, Zoe was given the all clear yesterday.  Opthlmologist not sure why her eye is sore though so we have to see an optician to check her sight but the good news is that it is nothing sinister, retina totally normal.   

Zoe was so good too, had to wait an hour to be seen then had eye drops for the dilation and she didn't make a sound, then back it after the 15 mins to have eyes looked at and she did exactly as she was told, look up, down etc.  Very proud of her, and she loved her sticker for being good! 

Thank you all for your thoughts and replies these past few days, has meant so much.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 18, 2011)

That is brilliant news, you must be so relieved


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats brilliant news


----------



## Caroline (Aug 18, 2011)

Newbs that is brilliant.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 18, 2011)

That's BRILLIANT!!!!  So so glad to hear that, brilliant news! Bet you slept well last night!  xxxx


----------



## Mandy (Aug 18, 2011)

I know its hard but try and keep things in perspective until you've seen the specialist. I have just been through this with my daughter and was scared stiff but thankfully whilst the problem was diabetes related it wasn't as bad as we were first led to believe and a refraction error which glasses will help with and a move to a pump to get better control of her diabetes will improve. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2011)

Newbs fantastic news I can imagine what a worry it has been the last few days for you, xxx so happy


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2011)

Great news Newbs, so pleased for you all


----------



## newbs (Aug 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Great news Newbs, so pleased for you all



Literally just after I posted I received a telephone call from the hospital to say that after we had left the opthalmologist had a think about it and has now decided to refer us to a paediatric opthlmologist for another check!   I am really worried again now as yesterday she said Zoe was totally clear and we did not need to be seen again.  We were also told that we had seen a paediatric opthalmologist and clearly that was not the case.  Waiting for the appointment in the post again now.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2011)

newbs said:


> Literally just after I posted I received a telephone call from the hospital to say that after we had left the opthalmologist had a think about it and has now decided to refer us to a paediatric opthlmologist for another check!   I am really worried again now as yesterday she said Zoe was totally clear and we did not need to be seen again.  We were also told that we had seen a paediatric opthalmologist and clearly that was not the case.  Waiting for the appointment in the post again now.



Oh no  I hope all goes well and that the checks confirm that there is no problem. Awful that you should be made to worry again because of some mix up


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, good news she got the ok after the appointment but shame they have decided on a second opinion as no doubt you will be reliving the apprehension and anxiety again. Fingers and everything crossed again, hopefully just them being over cautious in our culture of increasing litigation. Keep us posted


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 18, 2011)

Big relief Newbs 

Really pleased for you and your daughter.

ROb


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear you've got to go through all the rigaramole of drops etc again, but I guess the good thing is that a qualified opthalmologist has had a look & would have spotted anything serious or nasty, sounds like they are just covering their backs.  Easy for me to say I know, but try not to worry...  (I know, it's a mum thing, we always worry anyway  )

Thinking of you, 

Twitchy xx


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 18, 2011)

Having re-read properly, rather than skip reading, it's obviously very worrying for you to have that sprung on you.

Hopefully they are just covering themselves as the one you saw wasn't paediatric.

Hang on in there and be reassured that if there was a real problem, even that one would have spotted it.

Rob


----------



## margie (Aug 19, 2011)

You must be really drained after such a roller coaster day of emotions, worry, relief and back to worry again.

I guess that a second opinion now is much better than waiting and then going back if things don't seem to improving. 

My guess at what may have happened at the hospital is that you saw someone newly qualified and when they were having their consultations reviewed someone thought that giving you a 'don't know why its sore' comment was unhelpful. At this time of year there are lots of newly qualified practitioners learning though they don't always say and you wouldn't think to ask.

I hope given that they messed things up they give you a quick appointment and that you get some answers. 

Lots of hugs to you and the little one.


----------

